# International Pigeon Appreciation Day 13th June



## ssu360racer (Jan 4, 2017)

Its well known that 13th June is being Celebrated as National Pigeon Day in USA for some time now (with the help of New York Bird Club member Anna Dove).

However the concept of 13th June as International Pigeon Appreciation Day is relatively new around the world.

Do you know which other country beside USA is celebrating this Day?

Also.. Please Share if You Have Any Other Info About the Day.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Oh my heck.... I just told someone that 13 june is international pigeon day. The person asked me, do we shoot pigeons on that day? Are you serious right now?

We pigeon lovers need to create awareness.

Thanks ssuracer for bringing up this topic and welcome to the forum...


----------



## ssu360racer (Jan 4, 2017)

Thank you Jass..
I think people dont know much about this day since its relatively new.

I believe it was first celebrated in New York 2009 as National Pigeon Day.

Later on, the trend started moving toward as an International event and now is being called International Pigeon Appreciation Day.

A country in Asia called Bangladesh has already got onto the trend.

And many fanciers there are already preparing to celebrate 13th June as we speak.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thats great... It will be celebrated in Vancouver, Canada too.


----------



## ssu360racer (Jan 4, 2017)

It seems some people in London Appreciate this day as well...


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this info as I had no idea. Gives me a perfect excuse for filling my Facebook timeline with my pidgies and some from the garden - must get treats in for them. Like a pigeon Christmas, lol.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your birds are adorable Freda. Wouldn't think you would need a reason to fill your facebook timeline with their pictures.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you Jay - here's the little lady who introduced me to the wonderful world of pigeons. 
And then there were seven!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Awww! You take good pictures. She's a cutie. She looks like "Who........Me?"


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Happy International Pigeon Appreciation Day to All *



ssu360racer said:


> Thank you Jass..
> I think people dont know much about this day since its relatively new.
> 
> I believe it was first celebrated in New York 2009 as National Pigeon Day.
> ...


 Thanks for sharing this info ssu360racer. 

I am from Dhaka, Bangladesh. I was not aware of this. I will try to increase awareness. Thanks again.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I fed and spent time with the wild ones. It was so soothing. And tried to tell people how they risked their lives to save ours...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Love the photos! Happy Pigeon Day to all!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thanks.... Happy Pigeon Appreciation Day my lovely pigeoneers... and toast to Pigeon Talk, an amazing platform; for bringing us together...
Cheers


----------



## ssu360racer (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

How beautiful.....!!!


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

Jass SamOplay said:


> How beautiful.....!!!


Agreed...AWESOME!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Aww what lovely posts and what a lovely forum with awesome members doing their best for all pigeons. Yes they certainly did risk their lives for us, where would the military have been without them in times of past conflicts? 
Wonderful birds who deserve the utmost respect and they'll always get it on PT.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jass SamOplay said:


> I fed and spent time with the wild ones. It was so soothing. And tried to tell people how they risked their lives to save ours...


That's a nice shot Jass. Thanks for sharing it. Hope you don't mind if I save it.
Mostly Blue Bar. I see mostly checks around here, with some Blue Bars mixed in.


----------

